# Are you really prepared?



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

*Are you really prepared? Are you prepared to protect your family from not only feral humans but from our own government? Please do not respond to this post just think about it.*


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Keeping it up front...


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

RevWC said:


> *Are you really prepared? Are you prepared to protect your family from not only feral humans but from our own government? Please do not respond to this post just think about it.*


when you and others say Government, you're not saying senators,Congressmen, what you really mean is are you prepared to defend yourselves against, LEO of all kinds and possibily the military aren't you?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> when you and others say Government, you're not saying senators,Congressmen, what you really mean is are you prepared to defend yourselves against, LEO of all kinds and possibily the military aren't you?


Lenin, Stalin, Mao Tse-tung Chu and Hitler probably murdered 100 million in the name of their governments. It can, and probably will, happen again.


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

Our family is quite prepared to protect each other, no matter what and no matter who it is. 
I don't know if the government is going to back the truck up and try to force people into it. They really don't have to. They can just shut down resources and watch people take each other out. I think I'm as concerned about the people among us as the govt.
However it pans out....we aint going down without a fight.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

RevWC said:


> Lenin, Stalin, Mao Tse-tung Chu and Hitler probably murdered 100 million in the name of their governments. It can, and probably will, happen again.


 I don't think it would ever happen here,like HillbillyPrep said, there's not reason for our government to do anything to us, we're doing it to ourselves by letting them get away with passing laws that we don't want, we even vote the same people back in office who vote for the laws.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am prepared to do what I need to do, but I will NOT stand against the US Military. Under any circumstances. 

It is foolish to even think that I (or anyone else I know, for that matter) would stand any form of a chance whatsoever.

To even talk of such is foolish (in my opinion).

If you want to protect your family from Big Brother, get out and VOTE. Call your representatives. Hell, run for office YOURSELF. Change, REAL change, starts with the individual.


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't think it will ever get to that, Diego2112, any soldier that is ordered to "round citizens up" or take up arms against the citizens would have to realize that while he is harming grandmaws, cousins, brothers and parents another soldier is being commanded to harm HIS grandmaw, cousins, brothers and parents. However, if it did come to that...I ain't gittin in the truck, period.
As far as fixing this government, I think it may be too late for that. They have put too many things into place that has given them all the power and we LET them take it from our hands by not holding them accountable over the last 100 years or so.
It says you are in NW NC. I lived in Andrews for a year or so. Beautiful country down that way. We were living there when Eric Robert Rudolph was playin Hide and Seek with the feds.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Nobody is ever as prepared as they think they are or wish to be. Just keep on learning and storing.:wave:


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

Diego2112 said:


> I am prepared to do what I need to do, but I will NOT stand against the US Military. Under any circumstances.
> 
> It is foolish to even think that I (or anyone else I know, for that matter) would stand any form of a chance whatsoever.
> 
> ...


We may have to stand against the military. I hope when the time comes that half of them are with us, like in the civil war, but when a revolt occures you fight the army.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

HillbillyPrep said:


> I don't think it will ever get to that, Diego2112, any soldier that is ordered to "round citizens up" or take up arms against the citizens would have to realize that while he is harming grandmaws, cousins, brothers and parents another soldier is being commanded to harm HIS grandmaw, cousins, brothers and parents. However, if it did come to that...I ain't gittin in the truck, period.
> As far as fixing this government, I think it may be too late for that. They have put too many things into place that has given them all the power and we LET them take it from our hands by not holding them accountable over the last 100 years or so.
> It says you are in NW NC. I lived in Andrews for a year or so. Beautiful country down that way. We were living there when Eric Robert Rudolph was playin Hide and Seek with the feds.


Interestingly enough, my Civil Air Patrol group was part of that search! That's a little FARTHER West than I am, but I've been out that way many-a time, myself.

It's right you are, those with half a firing neuron would probably not-still, it's not something I really relish the thought of either way!

It's never too late, mate. Never. Where there is a will, there is always a way.



fedorthedog said:


> We may have to stand against the military. I hope when the time comes that half of them are with us, like in the civil war, but when a revolt occures you fight the army.


This is not talk I condone in any way, shape, or form. Such talk on the internet is not only FOOLISH, but DANGEROUS as well.


----------



## duffydog (Sep 4, 2010)

why is it foolish, you are protcting your family, your rights.
i may die but i will sure as hell them some of them with me


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

duffydog said:


> why is it foolish, you are protcting your family, your rights.
> i may die but i will sure as hell them some of them with me


Subversive discussion on an open forum, mate. That is what's foolish. I never once said protecting your family was foolish.

Fact is, I would rather my family LIVE, than be executed because I'm a loose cannon.

Fact is, I've SEEN what happens when people rise up against a unit better trained, better equipped.

I know how diplomacy ends, as well. 4000 of my people died when they were "Relocated" by the US Government. Still, more than 11,000 lived.

I would much rather my daughter live, mate. I would much rather live to see her kids.

To quote another tribe's Chief, a man who DID fight, and fight bravely:

I am tired of fighting. Our chiefs are killed. Looking Glass is dead. Toohulhulsote is dead. The old men are all dead. It is the young men who say yes or no. He who led the young men is dead. 
It is cold and we have no blankets. The little children are freezing to death. My people, some of them, have run away to the hills and have no blankets, no food. No one knows where they are--perhaps freezing to death. I want to have time to look for my children and see how many I can find. Maybe I shall find them among the dead. 
Hear me, my chiefs. I am tired. My heart is sick and sad. From where the sun now stands, I will fight no more forever.

I am no chief. I am no warrior. I am a father. I am a husband. I want to see my daughter grow up, and have children of her own.

I care nothing about the honor guard that will greet me in hell.

I will fight to defend my family against any threat I know I can win against-and by winning, I mean MY family is safe. Standing up to the military is not a fight I can win. Even if I DO win the battle, they will kill my family to make an example out of me, and others like me.

THAT is what I mean by foolish, sir.

This is my opinion on the matter, and by all means, do as you must. Nothin' wrong with misbehaving. Captain Mal would be right there with you. But there is a time to fight, and a time to lay down arms.

If it comes to what you're saying, I will :surrender:


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

We look at the middle east and condone their actions, they are fighting their government while they are encouraged by our government. By its nature civil unrest is a fight against government. Failure to realize that they are the taker of rights and that you may have to one day fight against that is unrealistic. 

Sedition is the act of encouraging the overthrow of your government, not realizing that one day fighting them may become inevitable.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Diego2112 said:


> I am prepared to do what I need to do, but I will NOT stand against the US Military. Under any circumstances.
> 
> It is foolish to even think that I (or anyone else I know, for that matter) would stand any form of a chance whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Diego, I understand your thoughts on this matter, but the simple fact is that our military is not prepared to fight a gurilla styled war. No one in their right mind would go toe-to-toe with a well trained military unit, but small cells of gurilla fighters have been proven time and time again, to successfully defeat any modern military. It was proven in my time during Vietnam, and it's being proven again in Afganistan. Small cells, gurilla tactics, hit and run, keep a low profile at all other times, and over time, you will be successful.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

AKPrepper said:


> Diego, I understand your thoughts on this matter, but the simple fact is that our military is not prepared to fight a gurilla styled war. No one in their right mind would go toe-to-toe with a well trained military unit, but small cells of gurilla fighters have been proven time and time again, to successfully defeat any modern military. It was proven in my time during Vietnam, and it's being proven again in Afganistan. Small cells, gurilla tactics, hit and run, keep a low profile at all other times, and over time, you will be successful.


Our military is well versed in gurilla warfare. IN PARTICULAR because of Vietnam and Afghanistan.

Once again, I will state: This kind of talk is dangerous, and should not be done on an open forum.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

Diego2112 said:


> Our military is well versed in gurilla warfare. IN PARTICULAR because of Vietnam and Afghanistan.
> 
> Once again, I will state: This kind of talk is dangerous, and should not be done on an open forum.


Have you already reached the point where you feel we are ruled, and no longer have the right to express our ideas and beliefs?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

All it takes for evil to secsed is for good men to do nothing.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Diego2112 said:


> Our military is well versed in gurilla warfare. IN PARTICULAR because of Vietnam and Afghanistan.
> 
> Once again, I will state: This kind of talk is dangerous, and should not be done on an open forum.


While I respect your opinion, I have to disagree...to a point. While it's true that our military have units trained in gurilla tactics, ie; special forces, the rank and file grunt is not. And as I stated, it would be sucide to go toe-to-toe with even them. That much we agree on. However, I stick to my experience that small squad tactics, hit and run, is almost impossible to defeat. In Vietnam we never knew who our enemy was. The barber by day, the laundry girl, the boy down the road, all could, and did, kill us. It wasn't the NVA regulars that were the main concern, but the VC. And as I recall, the Afghanistan "rebels" sent the Russian troops packing too.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

fedorthedog said:


> Have you already reached the point where you feel we are ruled, and no longer have the right to express our ideas and beliefs?


I have been at that point as far back as I can remember.

Who do you think the first ones rounded up are?

And I'm having trouble finding the button to add more quotes-could be my system.

ANYWAY:

md1911, You're right. But, for the record, I never said do NOTHING. I DO believe wholeheartedly in diplomacy, voting, and using your voice. I am no fan of armed confrontation, because as I've stated, the regular Joe will not stand a chance against the Regular Infantry.

AK Prepper-you're right-the VC WAS more of a force to be reckoned with than the NVA. And, there is NO chance of us winning in Afghan land... IF I remember correctly, and I may not, but to the best of my knowledge, they've not ever been ousted by ANY outside force. Besides, they don't WANT to change.

BUT, it's because of those encounters that our military is far better prepared to deal with such than they were PRE-Nam.

It's at this point I feel my opinion in this matter may start an argument, and as such, I feel it is far better for the longevity of the thread if I just kindly "monitor" things until something is said that REALLY gets my blood boiling.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

DEIGO I understand your point but, the choice is to surrender or decide to fight. Whenever you enter into a fight you risk death. But the thing that has held the would be tin pot dictators back is that they know some of us will fight. 

I will not be in a position of I said nothing until they came for me. Yes I think they read these blogs, Yes I think they know who we are. I want them to know come prepared to fight.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 3, 2012)

It seems the more we try to prepare the more
I realize we are not prepared enough. Scary.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*This is what they hope for...*



Diego2112 said:


> I am prepared to do what I need to do, but I will NOT stand against the US Military. Under any circumstances.
> 
> It is foolish to even think that I (or anyone else I know, for that matter) would stand any form of a chance whatsoever.
> 
> To even talk of such is foolish (in my opinion).


While I agree with the premise that it hasn't come to armed conflict yet, that the political process is still somewhat functional, it may, one day come to that.

If that day comes, when we can no longer play along with the farce that is our "democratic system," whether we become slaves or remain free men, depends on our willingness to be "foolish." In 1775 it was foolish for towns folk to stand up to the finest army on Earth. At Concord, the towns people ran the REAL risk that they would be crushed, and no one else would join them in their resistance to tyranny. They took that risk, as did our founding fathers, a risk that they would loose everything, but the alternative was unthinkable: slavery.

So you won't fight the Military no matter what? huh? What about if they want to do TSA style safety inspections at every major intersection? What if they want to inspect your houses? What if they want to confiscate 80% of your income and you can't feed your family? ARE you REALLY saying that you would watch your children molested by TSA, the sanctity of your homes violated, your arms confiscated, or your family starving to death because of government oppression and not RISK EVERYTHING to take a stand for what's right?

In 1775 it only took oppressive taxes (far lower than today's rates) and a gun grab to call those patriots to action. The government is hoping that this spirit is dead. Maybe it is and we will all be led like sheep to the slaughter, because if not you then who? If you and others like you aren't willing to stand up, why should your neighbor? I doubt that any of our troops would be jarred out of their politically correct, just following orders malaise, to be "foolish" by risking everything, disobeying unconstitutional orders, if our citizenry goes along with everything our government tells us to do.

The real question we need to ask ourselves is not if, but when. When should I begin thinking about making my stand? When should I throw in my lot with my neighbors, like Viriginan's and Georgians threw in their lots with those brave souls in Concord? When is enough enough. If there is nothing that would ever make you stand up, then America is already lost, and you know what... YOU DESERVE IT.
:surrender:


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

BTW... In Afghanistan, freedom fighters have stood up against the best, largest, most well equipped armies for the major part of the last quarter century, despite poor equipment and training, and held off total domination. If uneducated villagers can do it, then why can't we? That's if we believe in it enough.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Diplomacy, diplomacy, diplomacy. I cannot say it enough.

Yes, in 1775 a bunch of untrained, unequipped farmers fought the British and won. I thank God every day they did, because that gave rise to the greatest country on earth.

Yes, they knew they might get crushed. And yes, that's a risk with any revolution.

Yes, those in Afghanistan have held off every invading army since the 50s, INCLUDING the Russian regulars. I know it can, and HAS been done. It's being done in Afghanistan right now, with those "Freedom fighters" (as a matter of perspective, those killing my friends in the military are terrorists in my eyes) killing our troops even as I type this.

I know.

There are clear-cut procedures in the Constitution. Yes, they're trying to walk over it right now, but damn it, that's why we vote.

What *I* know is, I don't much care who you are-without a Coup d'état, and the BACKING of at least part of the military, the BEST you could hope for is a 1:1 ratio.

My path is that of diplomacy, that of taking the fights to the courts. The whole debate over the past three days on the ACA has given me some hope that, despite the fact radical socialism is running rampant in American Politics right now, they CANNOT go against the Constitution.

I will say again, and I don't much care what anyone of you thinks about this: Walls have ears. People are watching.

I.

WILL NOT.

FIGHT.

THE *MILITARY OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.*

I do not know how much clearer I can get without spelling it out one bleedin' letter at a time.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Diego2112 said:


> Diplomacy, diplomacy, diplomacy. I cannot say it enough.
> I.
> WILL NOT.
> FIGHT.
> ...


Then I am glad that you didn't live in this country in 1775. Of course I am sure many people like you did, and many of them sat out the war, or even fought on the side of the "Army," that they were so loyal too, only to enjoy the blessings of liberty that others fought and bled for.

BTW I have worked with (overseas) and love our soldiers and their families. I pray for their safety and that they come home daily, but its not patriotic to support our "Armies" when they are doing what the red coats were doing in 1775, unconstitutionally. Why are we there again? Most of the redcoats didn't know either, they were just following orders, that's probably why they lost, and why we will loose too! What's truly patriotic is to work politically for them to come home in keeping with the constitution that requires that foreign wars be declared.

If they can be deployed abroad unconstitutionally, and ordered unconstitutionally, to murder US citizens without the benefit of jury, then its only a matter of time before that happens here. If/When that happens, its our DUTY--if we care anything about our Soldiers--to help them remember that we are not sheep or "terrorists" but simple red blooded Americans defending our homes and families, and that if and when they are ordered to abandon the constitution on this side of the pond, if they do so, they risk their lives, not for God, Duty, Honor, and Country, but for a lie.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

RevWC said:


> *Are you really prepared? Are you prepared to protect your family from not only feral humans but from our own government? Please do not respond to this post just think about it.*


I guess the answer to your question is, no, we are not prepared enough if we are obviously not prepared to think of a new paradigm.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys, Diego is correct and his posts ooze of wisdom on this matter. There is more to winning a battle than desire. We all have the desire here but intelligence is important too and intelligence never telegraphs its next move. 

To talk of such things on this forum is stupid and pointless. Its like emailing the IRS and telling them your SSN and that you are not going to pay your taxes any longer. It brave, it may even be right, but its stupid!

I am with Diego -- I have no desire to fight the US military even if I percieve the US gov't is out to get me.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> Guys, Diego is correct and his posts ooze of wisdom on this matter. There is more to winning a battle than desire. We all have the desire here but intelligence is important too and intelligence never telegraphs its next move.
> 
> To talk of such things on this forum is stupid and pointless. Its like emailing the IRS and telling them your SSN and that you are not going to pay your taxes any longer. It brave, it may even be right, but its stupid!
> 
> I am with Diego -- I have no desire to fight the US military even if I percieve the US gov't is out to get me.


Thank you, mate. You see what I'm driving at. I was beginning to wonder, actually.

And I'd like to state that comparing OUR situation to that of 1775, the atrocities that were committed THEN are FAR worse than us having high taxes and a socialist in office.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> We all have the desire here but intelligence is important too and intelligence never telegraphs its next move.


The BIGGEST and most important prep is willingness to CHANGE, to ADAPT to new circumstances. There are many who could never imagine a situation that would require the drastic responses that we talk about so often on these pages.

These pages don't do squat to help you physically prep, rather they help you think about the world as it could be one day, and what will be needed to survive in such a world. MENTAL preparation is more important than a safe full of rifles and a truck load of food, water, fuel, etc..

I am not worried about telegraphing because I am well connected and have done nothing illegal that they could get me on since all I am communicating is the idea and sentiment inscribed on the Virginia state flag and motto: Sic Semper Tyrannis, or the Gadsden flag that I see flying more and more often. Obviously we are not there yet, but neither were the colonists in 1770.

That being said, if you don't want to talk about it, don't talk about it, but its more foolish to dismiss the possibility that one day our brothers may find themselves on the wrong side of the equation, than to discuss it.

That was the point of RevWCs initial post, and the reason why he specifically asked us not to reply, a request I was completely prepared to abide by until Diego2112 made an absolute statement that demonstrates either an inability to see the possible ramifications of tyranny, misplaced loyalty or patriotism, or fear.

I don't like absolutes excepts the one's proffered by God in the Decalogue.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

One important fact that everyone is missing.....in 1776 we stood against a FORIEGN army. I doubt the American military that is comprised of AMERICANS would commit atrocities against fellow citizens. For all veterans reading this think back, would you round up and exterminate fellow americans when you served if ordered to??? I swore my oath to the constitution and I know full and well the limits of the authority and what an illegal order is. That being said, thank God we are not anywhere close to that ugly place and I pray we never get there. We need to all pray that the supremes will uphold the limitations the constitution placed on the government. Over 200 years later and the founding fathers and the foresight they had of unchecked government are more crucial than ever!!


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

mojo4 said:


> One important fact that everyone is missing.....in 1776 we stood against a FORIEGN army. I doubt the American military that is comprised of AMERICANS would commit atrocities against fellow citizens. For all veterans reading this think back, would you round up and exterminate fellow americans when you served if ordered to??? I swore my oath to the constitution and I know full and well the limits of the authority and what an illegal order is. That being said, thank God we are not anywhere close to that ugly place and I pray we never get there. We need to all pray that the supremes will uphold the limitations the constitution placed on the government. Over 200 years later and the founding fathers and the foresight they had of unchecked government are more crucial than ever!!


:melikey::usaflag::thumbraise: I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Padre said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> That was the point of RevWCs initial post, and the reason why he specifically asked us not to reply, a request I was completely prepared to abide by until Diego2112 made an absolute statement that demonstrates either an inability to see the possible ramifications of tyranny, misplaced loyalty or patriotism, or fear.
> 
> I don't like absolutes excepts the one's proffered by God in the Decalogue.


I will respond to the rest when I have more time, but for now, this...

Riiiiiiiiight, because I totally put a gun to your head and said "YOU WILL POST IN AN OPPOSING VIEWPOINT."

Saying basically that *I* forced your hand is just plain silly, mate. You did not HAVE to respond to anything I said, just as I do not HAVE to respond to anything YOU say. You CHOSE to respond to me, disregarding RevWC's initial request to NOT respond to the post (which I was not the first, by the way-I merely pointed out the foolishness of the entire thread, in my opinion. Which is just that. MY OPINION).

As to not liking absolutes, well mate, get used to it. I'm a man of strong convictions, and I will not bend in them. The Bible says in Psalms "The Righteous man swears to his own hurt and changes not." now, not saying I'm righteous by any stretch of the imagination, but the Lord knows I'm trying. I take a stand for what I believe in, and I will hold to it, no matter the storm.

At the end of the day, they can take it all away from me-but they CANNOT take my ideals and ideas.

Ideas are bulletproof.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Padre said:


> The BIGGEST and most important prep is willingness to CHANGE, to ADAPT to new circumstances. There are many who could never imagine a situation that would require the drastic responses that we talk about so often on these pages.
> 
> These pages don't do squat to help you physically prep, rather they help you think about the world as it could be one day, and what will be needed to survive in such a world. MENTAL preparation is more important than a safe full of rifles and a truck load of food, water, fuel, etc..
> 
> ...


I certainly don't doubt your sincerity or think lightly of mental preparation. I think we all agree more than not but we all have to remember that its all too possible that not everyone monitoring these forums is doing sowith the same intentions as you and I may have. There is little to be gained by talk of taking on our military and much at risk. I hope the day never comes that any of us should fear our own military -- if it does this thread will be of little consolation. I'm just saying (and I think Diego was implying) that maybe it would be wise to tone it down. Do what you like but do so understanding that there could be those that are just out there searching for their next mr weaver or other. That's what I would fear. Stay safe and prepped!


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> I certainly don't doubt your sincerity or think lightly of mental preparation. I think we all agree more than not but we all have to remember that its all too possible that not everyone monitoring these forums is doing sowith the same intentions as you and I may have. There is little to be gained by talk of taking on our military and much at risk. I hope the day never comes that any of us should fear our own military -- if it does this thread will be of little consolation. I'm just saying (and I think Diego was implying) that maybe it would be wise to tone it down. Do what you like but do so understanding that there could be those that are just out there searching for their next mr weaver or other. That's what I would fear. Stay safe and prepped!


I just wanted to say that you have won my "Favorite Person of the Day Award." It's very prestigious, actually.

This fella gets it.

If ever you're out my way, drop a line, I'm buying! :beercheer:


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> One important fact that everyone is missing.....in 1776 we stood against a FORIEGN army. I doubt the American military that is comprised of AMERICANS would commit atrocities against fellow citizens. For all veterans reading this think back, would you round up and exterminate fellow americans when you served if ordered to??? I swore my oath to the constitution and I know full and well the limits of the authority and what an illegal order is. That being said, thank God we are not anywhere close to that ugly place and I pray we never get there. We need to all pray that the supremes will uphold the limitations the constitution placed on the government. Over 200 years later and the founding fathers and the foresight they had of unchecked government are more crucial than ever!!


Thank you mojo4. I was about to say this myself, but you beat me to it. Remember that our military is formed of our own brothers and sisters and fathers and friends. My own immediate family members have been Army, Air Force, National Guard and Navy. The colonists fought a foreign army, the Nazis made non-Aryans the enemy. There is no "us against them" when we are "us AND them".


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't make it through this thread

The colonials, the VC, and the Afghans are all won/winning because they are fighting a foreign power far from it's home. And that power didn't have the will to win. They didn't want to spend enough.

You think your gonna raise up against the US government on amerrican soil and your insane. I suggest you read up on the Wacko disaster. Even with bad management, political objections, and trying to be PC hamstringing the military it turned out badly for the militants. 

But hey feel free to say how your gonna defeat stealth bombers, cruise missiles, and tanks with a rifle.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

RevWC said:


> *Are you really prepared? Are you prepared to protect your family from not only feral humans but from our own government? Please do not respond to this post just think about it.*


Lets do as RevWc originally suggested.


----------

